# Gamakatsu Hooks Breaking



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I am seeing too many Gamakatsu hooks breaking, and have lost confidence in using EP flies for tarpon.

Some say its from the way you debarb the hook, but I didn't debarb this one, and it still broke on a 120# fish that didn't really pull that hard.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

You tell Gary about this? I went to tie some toads and couldn't find my 2/0 owners. And I have about 6 store bought ep flies, may just not use them.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

This makes just made my stomach flip. Sorry for your loss... was this a fresh hook or had it caught a couple fish? Either way unacceptable


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep thats why I don't use Gamas, just so expensive (I tie flies) and they break too often

My main saltwater hook is the Mustard C70SD. Very affordable, strong, and last long in the salt. Also use the Allen SW004 for tarpon and basically anything over 50lbs. Hope this helps...


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have had some SL12s break also.
I believe it is how the hook lodges in the Tarpons mouth and the angle of pressure due to where it is in the fishes mouth.
It is also a give and take situation where the smaller wire will stick better, but can bend or break.
Thicker wire like an Aki wont bend or break, but doesn't always penetrate deep so the fish throws the hook on the first couple of jumps.
Just my .02


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Had a couple of stingers break on redfish.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Swap to the mustad c68 snp dt if looking for a stronger hook.

It has the exact same profile as the gammi sc-15 but is slightly thicker diameter.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Owner Aki or tiemco


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

More than likely, it was a used fly and was rusting right at that spot. Just sayin....

Nevertheless, for big poons only, my all-time favs for beach and flats poons are the Owner Cutting Point 5180 3/0 & 2/0 (never had one straighten or break). Thinner wire, straight eyed with point turned slightly to the side (finds the money spot). If I want to fish murkier waters or want a heavier hook (rivers bridges, night time or structure), then I'll go to the 5169 Aki (or the 5170 Aki's if I can't find the 5169).

I've never had the need to go to a 1/0 with these hooks to be stealthy (except for dinks and in that case, I can get away with the Mosquito hook version that Owner makes). All these hooks above (especially the 5180's) are a bitch to find, but well worth it. We are only talking about big tarpon here for these hooks. All other fish and dinks, you can use whatever other hook you want and will work just fine. Btw, I'm not a fan of SL12's or SC15's (mostly seen them bend) along with silver colored hooks for poons. But that's just me... You do you tho. 

This all brings me to this subject. I do get anal about poon rigging for a reason. IF there is any flaw *whatsoever* in your rigging, be it the hook... all the way to the reel and everything in between, a *good* poon will find it. 

Perfect example of this.... We had a big girl pull a blood knot apart in the butt leader this morning right at the boat, after a 30min fight (but got the leader to the guides). My homeboy didn't cinch down his knots completely. What can I say.... Shizzit happens!

Last year a buddy broke the hook (same spot (I have a pic of it)) with the same used EP fly that Mike has there above, in Biscayne Bay on a really big girl. He admitting he saw a decent size spot of rust on the hook (Gami hook) before he tied it on. Gots ta check your stuff people!

Ted Haas


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have seen multiple gammi sc-15 break new right out of the box on the first day the fly was fished. 

I have personally only broke one of the mustad's and have clients that I tie for have only broken one as well. 

Only three hooks I tie for poon are mustads, owner 5170 or tiemco 600 sp.

Owner is strongest, tiemco and mustad are next.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> More than likely, it was a used fly and was rusting right at that spot. Just sayin......


.....so you're say'n Gamakatsu hooks are like condoms.....


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Not the first time I've heard of new Gama's breaking. Local shop owner told me it was a bad batch when it was a collection of them in the local fly club several years ago (all on inshore species like specks and pompano), but with other reputable brands available at the same or better prices, I haven't gone back.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Barbs_deep said:


> Owner Aki or tiemco


The owners are hard to beat for tarpon. Just picked up a pack of tiemco's a month ago and it's an awesome hook


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's the vid we did on that big poon I mentioned yesterday, out offshore in deep water. I'm with Steve Lewis, breaking in his new Maverick HPX-V 17 and his Hardy 12wt, the right way!  

Got him on the fish and after lots of good throws with various flies, we were able to dial in on them. Steve made the perfect cast to the right spot and the fish rolled on the fly and that was that. The eat was the best part (wish we had that on vid). One big jump and she was off to the races before his girl broke out the camera for a vid.

I'm helping him here learn how to put the juice to the fish in deep water, so we can get her in within a reasonable amount of time. They don't jump much out in deeper water and do more bulldogging than anything. Steve did a great job and we at least got the leader up to the rod.

Steve and his girl threw this video together with what she got. We didn't get much video, but this is what she had without boring people. Great job guys!






Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> .....so you're say'n Gamakatsu hooks are like condoms.....


I don't know, I don't use them!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> I don't know, I don't use them!


me neither, but it goes without saying that you would need to wash before reusing, else discard after single use.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Sc15's are stable here in South FL clear waters. Super light wire hook with superb penetration. Pull to hard for to long and they might bend. Never had one break though. Super sticky hooks Varivas are bad ass too.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone here use Owner Flyliner hooks? They only go up to a 4/0 and I've only tied flies up size 2 with them.
Super sharp points and I stick myself more often when tying those than other hooks. Seem to be pretty strong but then I've also not stuck a 100lb tarpon with one either.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bananabob said:


> Anyone here use Owner Flyliner hooks? They only go up to a 4/0 and I've only tied flies up size 2 with them.
> Super sharp points and I stick myself more often when tying those than other hooks. Seem to be pretty strong but then I've also not stuck a 100lb tarpon with one either.


For me, I'm not crazy about the shape of the bend of the hook. I'm sure it will stick a fish, but I like the slight upward bend of the hook point on the 5180's or other hooks, such as the Tiemco 600SP. I think it helps to give it better bite when driving the hook home.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I've broken a few (3) SC-15s so far, unfortunately only one was on a poon - The others were both fierce mangroves... Still surprised me when the hook broke before the tippet/leader (or especially my knots).


----------

